# Solved: Red Alert 2 setup won't run



## nmithani1 (Apr 5, 2006)

It gives me a Windows send error report error and refuses to run. In the past, I successfully installed and played this game on the same system and specs. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## awergh (Jan 13, 2006)

what are you specs?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

XP is nortorious for not installing RA2. One suggestion that I have recently seen was to move the Hardware Acceleration down to None and try again. Also try running the setup in Windows 2000 or 98/Me compatibility mode.


----------



## nmithani1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I've tried running the setup file with the compatibility mode but it still hangs. I'll try the hardware acceleration...


----------



## nmithani1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Neither action worked but on my laptop running Windows Media Centre, it installed and ran without any hitches. Would you have any other ideas?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, I found out that it's the Sound Hardware Acceleration down to None. I did it and it installed with out any compatibility or issues.


----------



## nmithani1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Give me a few days... I'm currently suffering some major hardware failure.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ouch, sorry bud. It seems to be the correct solution, because it worked for me first time without any compatability mode. Just take ya time.


----------



## Farscape247 (Apr 14, 2007)

search and download the updated version of safedisc protection driver and install it, it about 350KB and that will sort the problem for that game and some others, this is a guarantee to work, no need to do compatibility option neither:up:


----------

